# Need Help from ex-pats in Ecuador



## thewhistler77

Hello. I am currently in the USA and looking to relocate abroad. I do not have much money but that is not going to stop me. I do not have much to move and can live comfortably in one room if need be. I have done research and have an idea Ecuador might be a good place to go. I am asking any ex-pats there if they have a room to rent or one that can be bartered for work. I really do not care if it's being a caretaker or landscaper or housecleaner or a combination of all three! I plan on getting a new start and all I need is food and shelter while I do so. To be honest I have soured on the US and have been thinking of leaving for a while. What is happening now with this coming Election has been to final push. So you can see how I will do what I have to to get things moving forward - hence, this post. I would love to get some feedback and if anyone can provide the above -or knows someone who can - I would love to get in touch with them. I have Skype if that is the preferred way to communicate. Please reply here.. <Snip>
Thank you and God Bless!

Robert


----------

